# year round coyote hunters



## gibby4688 (Feb 21, 2008)

Ive been reading the forum for a while and ive noticed some people hunt coyotes year round and that there not hunting for the fur, my question is are you hunting for predor control and if your not hunting for the fur what do you do with the coyotes you kill, thats my main concurn i dont want to hunt for the fur i just wanna go out predator hunting but whats the legal way of disposing of the coyotes or are there people that will take them and take care of them.....

Brandon


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Tell us where you are located. If you don't want your fur I am sure someone will take it off your hands.


----------



## gibby4688 (Feb 21, 2008)

Im from Kansas, and ive tryed asking on other sites and they just tell me there not worth anything during the spring and the summer, im not worried about getting money for them, just wanna find someone that will take them off my hands.....


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

I hunt for population control so I take the coyotes and dump them in a ditch. I usually don't kill just to kill but the coyotes are killing my turkey hunting so I have to protect the turkeys so I can hunt them!! :lol:

I have asked around and not that many people here mess with the fur.


----------



## gibby4688 (Feb 21, 2008)

I understand that i just started turkey hunting last year, and thats kinda what i want to do is keep the population down around the farm that i hunt turkeys.....


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Guys,

I understand your comments about trying to get rid of a few yotes if they are really causing a problem. But be very thoughtful about how you dispose of them. If the wrong person sees a few animals piles up somewhere it could become a problem of another sort for you.

I have taken a few that were worthless in the past and I still take them to the fur buyer. They are usually willing to get rid of them along with the other animal carcasses they have.

When I ask permission to hunt someones property I always let them know I will get rid of any animal I shoot. I have had to drag a few real ugly ones back to the vehicle before, but that usually is appreciated by the land owner. Also, if you show them an ugly critter they are usually very greatful you got rid of it for them.


----------



## gibby4688 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thats kinda what i was trying to find out is if i do take the coyotes to a fur buyer and the coyote isnt really worth anything will they still be willing to get rid of it for me.....And also will they except coyotes all year or just in the fall and winter...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

YoteSlapper said:


> I have taken a few that were worthless in the past and I still take them to the fur buyer. They are usually willing to get rid of them along with the other animal carcasses they have.
> 
> When I ask permission to hunt someones property I always let them know I will get rid of any animal I shoot. I have had to drag a few real ugly ones back to the vehicle before, but that usually is appreciated by the land owner. Also, if you show them an ugly critter they are usually very greatful you got rid of it for them.


Good post yoteslapper

You need to treat the landowner well and not leave a mess on his land. Also, if you do get one that is rubbed bad or something like that you can always use it as "practice" for skinning and putting the fur up so when you get the good ones your skills are all polished up.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I usually let them lay where they are shot. Other yotes will clean up so to say. If not I take them to their dead animal pile. The only time I do that is when I happen to take one near their other animals. I have asked them all what I should do with them and most do not care if I let them lay where they go down. My favorite shooting land dose not have any more coyotes. Granted he is over run with cats now. I guess we will have to keep the cats to keep the mice down. Once they start looking ragged it is on.

Ask the land owner he may have a pile you can toss them on or a pit.


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

the land owner where I hunt has cattle. He is glad to see a few less coyotes. I hunt way in the back where the cattle can't go, it's fenced off. I just take the coyote to the very back of the property where there are piles of old bones. If I do get a good looking coyote I might haul him out and call around and see where I could take him.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

If you hunt near a cattle operation they may have dead piles that they take care of in one way or another. dosnt hurt to ask. but do ask first cause some guys have rendering trucks come pick up dead cattle and only cattle, so you could get the rancher in trouble if you just toss em in so ask first or leave for their littermates to clean up as mentioned above


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Our family owns a cattle ranch. When it comes to coyotes, we hate them. Every spare minute I have I'm out there hunting them. As for what we do with them in the summer, we leave them lay.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

varmit b gone said:


> Our family owns a cattle ranch. When it comes to coyotes, we hate them. *Every spare minute I have I'm out there hunting them*. As for what we do with them in the summer, we leave them lay.


varmit, I wish I had your job... :beer:

Need any good cattle mineral and a hunting partner?


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

if you want to drive down we'll go huntin'!


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

That's not even a problem up here in the Midwest. I just leave them lay where they are shot. Just about all furbuyers wil not even want you to drop them off when they quit buying in the Winter after fur is rubbed and starting to go down hill. I would say just leave them lay and the eagles and rodents will make short work of them.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

varmit b gone said:


> if you want to drive down we'll go huntin'!


I will be there...

Was just in Greybull, Cody, Mettetsi, Powell from Dec 26 through Dec 30.
Is any of that in your general neck of the woods?

Next planned trip will be next Dec most likely. Been doing it for a few years. It is about 15 hour drive from my place.

I will make a note to contact you when we make the next trip. If it works may be we can make a few stands...

Good luck,

YoteSlapper


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Cody is on the other side of the state. they are in the North West and I'm in the North East. That would be pretty cool.
Are you anywhere close to Belle Plain?


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh, I guess your right. I have a brother that lives by Cody. 
I take I90 most of the way out there. Then we cross the mountains on the south pass. I can't think of the name of the town where we get off of I90 and go on another road to go over the mountains. Big Horn mountains I think. Went over them at about 1 in the morning on the 26th of Dec. Nearly a full moon when we did it. It was beautiful.

Just moved to an acreage north of Belle Plain about 15 miles.
What is your conection there, if you don't mind me asking?

My job takes me traveling around MN, IA and some of SD. 
Hunting gear rides with me just about every day. Spend 4 or 5 days in WY hunting yotes with my brother each year.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm not far from I90 at all! it is about 15 miles away from our house. You probally get off at Buffalo or Sheridan to go over the Bighorns. As for my connection in Belle Plain I have some cousins up there.


----------

